# DIY Carbon Fiber Hunting/3D Stabilizers



## TheChemist (Apr 6, 2018)

Those look awesome! How do they perform? Any dampening?


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

These are my control set, which means they are hollow. The next set I will build next week will have a lite expansion foam to dampen the vibration. Also, since the outside diameter is .7" any standard limb saver dampener will fit on them as well. So far, they feel great, however I don have the other ones built yet to compare it against. I am using the short 8" as my front rod with 5 oz of weight and the 9.5 with 4 oz of weight angled to the left of my bottom cam. So far so good. I will report back with more photos and input next week with the new ones.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

They look great

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

leoncrandall74 said:


> They look great
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Update, after shooting the prototypes on the range and taking them out into the woods for a 3D shoot, they performed flawlessly. However, I am going to make a couple of tweaks to them.

For a hunting set up:
Foam Core - I am going to use a low expansion foam or use a foam core with lite epoxy inside. This will accomplish diminishing any hollow sound when something like an arrow comes in contact with them which will benefit a hunting situation. 
Matte Finish - Reduce the glare/reflection. Since the aluminum is inside the carbon, there isn't a lot of metal surface to reflect. However, I will either use a matte carbon tube or use a lite matte spray finish to dull the sheen from the glossy carbon. 

When I was shooting at the 3D event, I was asked to make 4 sets (10" and 8") for some of the guys that was looking over my rig. One of which asked for the above modifications to be made. I'll post back with photos when the material comes in and they are completed.

The 10" came in at just under 3 oz completed.
The 8" is just under 2.5 oz completed. 

Ken


----------



## Dirtbike_boy232 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Jplan06GT (Apr 16, 2018)

Dang those are sweet! I want one! Lol Nothing beats the look and functionality of carbon fiber! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Jplan06GT said:


> Dang those are sweet! I want one! Lol Nothing beats the look and functionality of carbon fiber!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! It's a nice clean look in my opinion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rcbeurskens (Oct 25, 2016)

looks sweet. great work


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Update: the soft core foam deadens the sound if a branch or arrow hits the shaft so that is certainly an option. I am wondering if it would be "worth it" to get the aluminum produced and offer 10" and 8" sets for like $50 a pair?


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

krwunlv said:


> Update: the soft core foam deadens the sound if a branch or arrow hits the shaft so that is certainly an option. I am wondering if it would be "worth it" to get the aluminum produced and offer 10" and 8" sets for like $50 a pair?


Done ... fun DIY project.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Incredible work. Good job op

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fujio001 (Oct 11, 2011)

What inner/outer diameter tubes are you using?


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

18mm outer 16mm inner.


fujio001 said:


> What inner/outer diameter tubes are you using?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## sam.ireland.146 (May 13, 2018)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnoble2017 (May 7, 2018)

They look awesome. Any pics with them on your bows?


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

yeah, I will get a few in the next couple days. Also, I just made a long set for my target bow. 12" x 2 and 28"


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

What are you using (epoxy or such) to keep the aluminum adhered to the carbon? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## frodriguez01 (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice job looks great


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

vastomper said:


> What are you using (epoxy or such) to keep the aluminum adhered to the carbon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I am experimenting with 2 types of glue. A 2 ton, 2 part epoxy (gorilla glue) and CA glue. I am curious to see how each performs and since CA has an affinity for carbon and is used to glue in inserts. I am also wanting to experiment with 3M's mixed media epoxy to see how that works. However that is 30 a tube. I am meeting with a metal fabrication business near me to see how much it will cost me to have the aluminum made and get their input on adhesive. I am hoping I can sell them in pairs to the archery community for a low cost. Most of the mark up with stabilizers is from all the endorsements the companies have to pay and marketing. I would like to offer an 8 and 10 inch set for 50-55 when it comes time.


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

frodriguez01 said:


> Nice job looks great


Thanks, I appreciate it man.


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks man!


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

jnoble2017 said:


> They look awesome. Any pics with them on your bows?


Here is one with 2 - 12" back bars and a 28" front bar on Fanatic.


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

jnoble2017 said:


> They look awesome. Any pics with them on your bows?


Here is another photo with them on my Carbon Knight.


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

very cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woko (Feb 9, 2018)

This is super cool and id be interested in getting one commissioned from you!!


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

woko said:


> This is super cool and id be interested in getting one commissioned from you!!


Give me some time, once I get the metal pieces made professionally and work out adhesives I will def get these out to the community. :0)


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Furtak22 (Mar 7, 2018)

What size aluminum did you start with?


----------



## SloePoke (Jun 6, 2018)

Great idea and execution! At $50-$55 a set you could sell a ton of them. Any pics of them with a matte finish?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## redandwhite_72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Did u have to use a lathe for the aluminum?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

Furtak22 said:


> What size aluminum did you start with?


3/4 bar stock

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

redandwhite_72 said:


> Did u have to use a lathe for the aluminum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yep, my friend has a grizzly lathe. Made it super easy to mill them down. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## redandwhite_72 (Nov 1, 2010)

"Yep, my friend has a grizzly lathe. Made it super easy to mill them down."

Was it because they weren't true enough or you needed them to be a different size?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

redandwhite_72 said:


> "Yep, my friend has a grizzly lathe. Made it super easy to mill them down."
> 
> Was it because they weren't true enough or you needed them to be a different size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I needed to mill them down to 16mm OD from 19mm so they would fit inside the carbon tubes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## redandwhite_72 (Nov 1, 2010)

krwunlv said:


> I needed to mill them down to 16mm OD from 19mm so they would fit inside the carbon tubes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Gotcha. They look good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

redandwhite_72 said:


> Gotcha. They look good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you sir... I built 7 sets for people thus far with good results. I'm happy with them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirai (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice work


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Fantastic job!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks better than the retail units.


----------



## jvswan (Apr 19, 2013)

This are pretty cool! Is there a standard mount for these? Will any sort of mount work? For the rear bars, I mean. I suppose the front one just screws in...


----------



## Frankthetank88 (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks good, I made some with some old arrows. Love diy stuff


----------



## Jharrow (Sep 25, 2013)

Reading this thread makes me want to buy a lathe lol...I’ll definitely buy a set from you once you start selling them


----------



## rkennedy (Jul 22, 2018)

way cool!


----------



## Israelluis (Aug 30, 2016)

Sweet job man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodmans (Sep 25, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Jewell12 (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks good


----------



## cleysath (Oct 3, 2011)

Those look awesome! Good job!


----------



## cbpull (Jan 12, 2015)

These look awesome! Great job!!


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I wonder how golf club shafts would work?


----------



## Archer3980 (Feb 19, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## Girvin13 (Nov 10, 2017)

I would buy a set.


----------



## Radieker (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Hippiedevil (Mar 17, 2016)

Me and my pops built a couple this weekend. Three are with old carbon arrows and one was an old fiberglass ski poles we had lying around









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

Are those metal or plastic washers on the end? How long are they? Looks good!


----------



## Hippiedevil (Mar 17, 2016)

tsapp51 said:


> Are those metal or plastic washers on the end? How long are they? Looks good!


Metal washers on the end. Just painted the green ones and used some leftover carbon fiber film for the others


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippiedevil (Mar 17, 2016)

Hippiedevil said:


> Metal washers on the end. Just painted the green ones and used some leftover carbon fiber film for the others
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The lengths go from a two footer down to 15 inches. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

